# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Kitchen Reno that's carrying on through!

## Jcsmales

Hey everyone, thought it was about time I posted something after stalking the forums for so long.  
The wife and I decided it was time to overhaul the kitchen. The fridge we had wouldn't fit into the fridge spot, the oven only burnt things on the bottom and the general layout meant only one person in the kitchen at a time to avoid WWIII!   
So after talking about layout we thought the best thing to do was remove a wall, fill in a doorway and get rid of the oven/cupboard brickwork. Of course once this was done the tiles needed to go - roughly 45m2 of them. I bought an old Kango jackhammer off gumtree which came with the scraper attachment and a tile chisel in preparation for the planned demolition. We had a company come in and make the load bearing wall safe to remove, then proceeded to fill a 6m3 with rubble.    
So after 2 days of hard slog plus plenty of help from friends and family we had a house nearly totally stripped of tiles and much more open than before.    
Next thing is to get the sparky in to run conduit and wire!

----------


## Bloss

Big job, but looks like it'll be worth it. Keep the pics & info coming.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Jcsmales

Things are progressing steadily. Our 9 month old picked a great time to start crawling, can't seem to keep her clean anymore!   
Ripped the cabinets out, had the plumber and sparky do their bit ready for the new kitchen.    
After having the kitchen install date shifted forward two weeks and the associated stress involved, its been great to see the new cabinets going in!!!!

----------


## goldie1

Coming along nicely. Your daughter is probably enjoying it more than you are.   :2thumbsup:

----------


## ChicitaGatita

I can't wait to see current photos.  Please post!   
P.S. I feel so sorry for you having a crawling baby around while you're doing renos! :Doh:

----------


## Jcsmales

The kitchen is pretty much done except for the splash back and lights above the bench!     
The rest of the house isn't quite so far along. I'm not entirely happy with the bamboo flooring we installed as its so bloody noisy to walk on, can't sneak around the house without it sounding like the floor is covered in empty chip packets!

----------


## Cecile

> I'm not entirely happy with the bamboo flooring we installed as its so bloody noisy to walk on, can't sneak around the house without it sounding like the floor is covered in empty chip packets!

  I wonder if the crackly noise isn't the underlay rather than the flooring.  Perhaps ask the question of the place where you bought it.

----------


## Jcsmales

> I wonder if the crackly noise isn't the underlay rather than the flooring.  Perhaps ask the question of the place where you bought it.

  That was my though too. The guy we bought everything off has turned out to be less than helpful since he has his money. The in laws are installing the same type of flooring and are using an underlay which is incredibly dense foam/rubber. I have a roll of it to try under my boards to see if it makes a difference.

----------

